# Impossible jailbreaker apple TV



## fredo59140 (27 Décembre 2011)

bonjour à tous,

Ayant fait l'acquisition d'un Apple TV 2G ios 4.4.4 (3330) je ne peux pas le jailbreaker afin de pouvoir lire des films en avi et autres formats. Pouvez vous m'aider à résoudre ce petit problème. Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------

